

Why I kept my startup in Australia and why it was crazy - danieltillett
http://www.tillett.info/2015/06/24/why-i-kept-my-startup-in-australia-and-why-it-was-crazy/

======
danieltillett
After the recent discussion here on this topic I thought I should write a
longer post about why I think it is crazy to try and run a startup in
Australia despite doing this myself. Hopefully this post will at least
generate some good discussion like Alan's did as it is an important topic.

